# Ink Bleeding Through Shirt (Pic attached)



## sdickerson (Jan 28, 2010)

I've run into a problem that ruined six shirts on my last run of 50.

After curing the ink I noticed that the ink on the back print had bled though to the front of the shirt. It almost seems it was the oils or something in the ink that had bled though. I've attached a pic (You have to look close). I tried to wash the shirts with no success in removing the problem. I would understand if this happened on all shirts but only about 6-10 of the 50 printed. 

My Process using Ryonet White Plastisol ink (Stirred before starting):

1) Flood screen (156 mesh, approximately 1/8 offset)
2) 3 - 4 strokes (1-2 strokes were leaving too much ink on shirt which was pulling up into rough peaks.)
3) Flash ink
4) Flood screen
5) 3 - 4 more strokes.
6) Cure to 330 - 340 degrees (Checked with laser temp gun)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

What type of shirt as in is it 100% cotton or a Poly blend?

Are you stacking the shirts on top of each other after they have been cured?

If you are stacking the shirts on top of each other are they still hot when you do it?


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Is there any 'bleeding' on the inside of the shirt? If not then it's from stacking the shirts ontop of each other.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

that's a lot of strokes.. are you pushing the ink into the shirt? If you are getting bleeding on the inside you might be pressing too much ink too hard into the shirt fibers instead of laying it on top. Although i don't get bleed through I find that I push the ink into the shirt too much with light colors.
If you aren't getting bleeding on the inside than I think the others are correct that the ink is still hot when you are laying the shirts onto eachother. Could be more likely with 50/50 shirts too.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Greatzky said:


> that's a lot of strokes.. are you pushing the ink into the shirt? If you are getting bleeding on the inside you might be pressing too much ink too hard into the shirt fibers instead of laying it on top. Although i don't get bleed through I find that I push the ink into the shirt too much with light colors.
> If you aren't getting bleeding on the inside than I think the others are correct that the ink is still hot when you are laying the shirts onto eachother. Could be more likely with 50/50 shirts too.


I have printed over a thousand shirts with Ryonet White and have never had a signal instance of bleed?

Either you are put way to much ink or my guess is that you are not curing the ink to 320?

There is a great thread on getting a good white print without going through the process you are...

Try starting here www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t83872.html

Do a search on printing white on a dark shirts if you still are experiencing issues..


----------



## sdickerson (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm using 100% cotton Gildan G2000 Shirts. 

After reading the ideas I'm convinced it's stacking the shirts while still hot after curing. I looked at the "Bleed Though" and it dosen't match the back print. I'm assuming that when they are fully cooled they are safe to stack.

I'll have to look into the printing white with fewer strokes. Again, thanks for all the help. This forum is the BEST!


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

4 strokes then 4 more after a flash is wat too much one or two the flash then one more is enough


----------

